# Piping Rock EOs and herbs



## SoapyAddy (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I did a quick search and found a thread on Piping Rock EOs, but no responses, so if you all don't mind - I'd like to ask the same question!

Does anyone have experience with Piping Rock EOs?  How is the quality?  I am studying to be a certified aromatherapist, and for my aromatherapy work I try to use only oils I can obtain the GC/MS report for, but for my soapmaking (because the blends are more for aroma in my case) I'd like to find more reasonably priced oils to experiment with (esp given the way the lye monster eats them!).  

And, same question for their dried herbs - I do a lot of herbal infusions for salves, etc. and am interested in giving their dried herbs a go, but would love to hear if anyone else has experience before sinking the $$ into them!  

Thanks all!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sacto (Jun 5, 2018)

Check out 'Essential Oil University' on Face Book. Search for the company in question. ... The reviews are not too good, but I will let you read for yourself.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2018)

Where are you located? I really like Camden Grey EOs. I'm in AL and they are in FL, so shipping to me is pretty reasonable. Liberty Natural also gets good reviews here.


----------



## SoapyAddy (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh.my.goodness.  Wow!  Thank you so much for directing me to this resource!  I went through the GC/MS report on the Essential Oil Analysis Foundation website and could not believe my eyes!  Thank you again - this is going to be super valuable especially as I dive deeper into my aromatherapy education!  Needless to say, I will not be purchasing from Piping Rock!  



Sacto said:


> Check out 'Essential Oil University' on Face Book. Search for the company in question. ... The reviews are not too good, but I will let you read for yourself.


----------



## Marebear (Jun 5, 2018)

I have purchased oils from them until in July of 2017.  I ordered three bottles of rosemary EO.  Smelled nothing like what rosemary should smell like.  I contacted them and was told by a customer service representative that this was the way all rosemary EO smelled.  No  more orders to them!


----------

